# Magic Vs Porsche 911 Turbo (old school)



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Today i had this lovely classic Porsche 911 Turbo booked in for a protection detail using Zaino products.

I arrived to see the car waiting for me:




























I proceeded to wash the car using my shampoo, clay the car using Zaino Z18 clay, re-wash and dry using the Duragloss towel.
Wheels were lightly cleaned with APC as were the inner arches:



















And then gave the exhaust a clean:



















With the wash and clay stage over i moved onto the Zaino AIO for cleaning the paintwork in preperation for Zaino Z5 of which i applied 2 coats and topped this off with Zaino Z8 spray seal:










With the paintwork done i cleaned the glass with Zaino clear screen, dressed the tyres with Zaino Z16 and dressed all external rubber mouldings with CG New trim gel.

Leaving the car like this:

















































































































































Thanks for reading i hope you enjoyed it. :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

top work i love this write up as im a fan of old school Porsches


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

****ing  any one with that much Z8 is just a show off!


Nice work though:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> ****ing  any one with that much Z8 is just a show off!
> 
> Nice work though:thumb:


Better to have too much than not to have any at all. :thumb:

Thats not all of it thats just what fits in the case :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Better to have too much than not to have any at all. :thumb:
> 
> Thats not all of it thats just what fits in the case :lol:


So do you keep said bulk zaino products in the van, house or garage? Oh and when are you going away and leaving the house and van unattended?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> So do you keep said bulk zaino products in the van, house or garage? Oh and when are you going away and leaving the house and van unattended?


Mainly on my private island in the bahamas :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very jealous, the ultimate Porsche.

When I was at school most of my mates had pics of either a Countach or Testarossa but the 911 Turbo took pride of place on my wall.:thumb:


----------



## danw (Feb 5, 2008)

nice work on a classic piece of automotive history


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Nice one Robbie, there getting rare in that condition now.
Looks like its well looked after. always room for one of them in the garage


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Very jealous, the ultimate Porsche.
> 
> When I was at school most of my mates had pics of either a Countach or Testarossa but the 911 Turbo took pride of place on my wall.:thumb:


We must of been dreaming the same dream mate :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous car, one of my favourite porsches:thumb: top work


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

very nice. the zaino buffed off ok in todays chilly damp conditions?

bit worried about using my z2 for the first time tomorrow


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> very nice. the zaino buffed off ok in todays chilly damp conditions?
> 
> bit worried about using my z2 for the first time tomorrow


You should be fine mate just apply it in very thin layers :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Stunning i love the old school porker turbo.....


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> You should be fine mate just apply it in very thin layers :thumb:


cheers

will i be ok damping the applicator with last touch or similar as i dont have the zaino sprays?


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Beautiful work as always to a beautiful car, what a dream to own one of those!
Just think, that case would just fit in the luggage compartment and you could use that if you used other peoples water and PW and that LOL


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> cheers
> 
> will i be ok damping the applicator with last touch or similar as i dont have the zaino sprays?


Yes mate LT will be fine just a slight spray though. :thumb:

Have you got any Z5?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rfmatt said:


> Beautiful work as always to a beautiful car, what a dream to own one of those!
> Just think, that case would just fit in the luggage compartment and you could use that if you used other peoples water and PW and that LOL


Now your talking :lol:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

lovely car - one of my regualrs has a 930 turbo just the same.

theres just soemthing about the older porsche. 

shoild be well protected with the zaino - love the stuff


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Offyourmarks said:


> lovely car - one of my regualrs has a 930 turbo just the same.
> 
> theres just soemthing about the older porsche.
> 
> shoild be well protected with the zaino - love the stuff


Im also a sucker for the older Porsche :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Great work as always Robbie :thumb:
Stunning car as well :argie:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work on an awesome porker.:thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Proper car. Looks like a great example, nice work.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Outstanding finish and a top notch car.. I'm getting slightly obsessed with older Porsches after looking at them on pistonheads the last few day. That ones is cracker.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Pure 80's Porsche Porn! Makes my current Porsche feel a bit feeble!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

As you all love old porsches heres the other one i did for them today.

Just a wash and dry:

The pics were taken at 7pm so sorry there not too bright.




























Robbie


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice car.great work there looks ace


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Robbie, and thats an impressive Zaino collection


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys 

Robbie


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> We must of been dreaming the same dream mate :thumb:


That's disgusting :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> As you all love old porsches heres the other one i did for them today.
> 
> Just a wash and dry:
> 
> ...


Loving the '74 spec 2.7 Carerra ^^ :argie: :argie: (if it's a genuine one, which I'm sure it is, then these have more or less the same engine etc. as the legendary 1973 2.7 Carrera RS, but can be bought for a fraction of the price).

My cousin owned a yellow one of these in the late 70's which had retro fitted pre 'impact bumper' front and rear bumpers to make it look more like the '73 RS - he still wishes he'd still got it, and so do I.

Oh, superb 930 Turbo as well - they still have 'it' don't they :argie:

Cheers for the pics, mate :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

drooooooooooool! 

I'll have one of these in my garage one day, nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Beautiful job on a beautiful car mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks again for all the great comments and i can confirm they are both genuine cars.

Robbie


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Proper job.

Guards Red 911 Turbo, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Senninha (Apr 26, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> Thanks again for all the great comments ...
> Robbie


No flaws, swirls or other defects, just that wonderful deep wet look ... we need to talk!

regards, Paul


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Bloody hell thats flawless!! The colour looks really glossy too :thumb:

Seem to be working on a lot more "classic" cars atm?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Senninha said:


> No flaws, swirls or other defects, just that wonderful deep wet look ... we need to talk!
> 
> regards, Paul


Feel free to contact me anytime.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich H said:


> Bloody hell thats flawless!! The colour looks really glossy too :thumb:
> 
> Seem to be working on a lot more "classic" cars atm?


Yeah im doing a few arnt i :thumb: tonights write up will be another classic :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I do like that, even the colour seems to be holding up nicely on that example!

I would have thought red paint from the 80's would have suffered by now!

Excellent work!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Vyker said:


> I do like that, even the colour seems to be holding up nicely on that example!
> 
> I would have thought red paint from the 80's would have suffered by now!
> 
> Excellent work!


This car is well looked after :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice Robbie, and thats an impressive Zaino collection


Just a few bits to keep me going :lol: :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Outstanding finish and a top notch car.. I'm getting slightly obsessed with older Porsches after looking at them on pistonheads the last few day. That ones is cracker.


Oh how i would love a 944 Turbo :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Top work again as always Robbie :thumb:

Loving the Zaino collection you have there, mines building up slowly :buffer:

Great write up, keep em coming. :argie:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Missed this 1st time - looks great.


----------



## X5-DMC (Jun 29, 2006)

There's a cracking Turbo of similar vintage ( 1984 ? ) at the Glasgow transport museum

Its that light mint green colour - only problem is that it could realy do with a detail - as many of the other cars could

Hopefully they will be better cared for when they move to the new premises next year


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

A classic. Lovely to see, thanks for posting.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> A classic. Lovely to see, thanks for posting.


Thank you and welcome to the club :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Guys you will be pleased to know that the carrera on page 3 has been booked in a full correction detail.

Keep your eyes posted in the next month.

Robbie


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work...


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

nice work there, love old school 911's


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice job there, looks lovelly


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

amazing car excellent work


----------



## mondeoman56 (May 25, 2008)

Awesome, love that car in that colour!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Aaah - that was the classic you were talking about. Looks awesome mate. Top work.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Aaah - that was the classic you were talking about. Looks awesome mate. Top work.


No mate its the one i am working on at the moment :thumb:


----------



## vw-aj (Sep 25, 2008)

stunning car and stunning work, reminds me of a 911 carerra 2 i detailed for a freind.:thumb:


----------



## M9 RS (Feb 14, 2008)

well tidy


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks the ****** mate nice one :thumb:


----------

